# What the heck is this???



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

While I was out scouting a new location for hogs in the Sam Houston Nattional forest I found this tree structure

What the heck??????????????????


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Someone's trap site?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like dead trees to me.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Similar structures are found in Western Washington state, in the Cascades, where Sasquatch sitings are common. 

Lewis and Clark even mention the structures and how native Americans stated " wild men" make them. 

Maybe a Bigfoot hoax ongoing or maybe ...........the real thing.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hard to argue with the evidence in the photo. No doubt that Sasquatch!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Deadfalls


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

It is definitely not just a dead fall. This is a complicated structure that would be hard to do for 1 or 2 men alone. It would take several men at the minimum. It would be very tough to make because of the strength needed to do this sort of thing.

Very odd. This is the second piece of "possible" Sasquatch evidence I have come across in the SAM. Not saying it is evidence of a Sasquatch but this tree structure is very interesting and something to ponder.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sasquatch?? I am seeing a pattern now.......definitely not going to be in the SHNF after dark...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Firewood is my first guess. But I never get these trivia questions right on 2cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Honey Hole marking. Sweet spot.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Results of local inbreeding. Close cousins to Big Foot. This was likely done by the little feet no shoes clan.

In reality its just dead falls. I can show you the same things all over Jasper county.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

No way this is just dead fall. This has sasquatch written all over it.
This is classic sasquatch rut markings. Full rut going on, dead trees, fallen trees with definite velvet rubs. Dead leaves everywhere.
Put out a mock scrape and you got squatch all over you!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dead fall...can take you to my river bottom and show you the same thing, just the way the limbs and trees fall.

TH


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep Bigfoot. Call that guy on TV Bobo or Chestor Moore.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ever see the "Blair witch project"?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone spotted the cat yet?


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

you have never been in the woods after a hurricane or tropical storm its crazy dead fall and laydowns eveywhere normally need a tractor and chainsaw to clear your normal rout

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Just fallen timber, or it could be the start of a Sasquatch shelter like this one...










But you can tell if it's real by the lingering scent which smells just like what you would imagine Sasquatch's nutsack smells like.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Set Location for "Survivor - San Houston".


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Squid94 said:


> Hard to argue with the evidence in the photo. No doubt that Sasquatch!


X2


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

looks like pine beatles


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Firewood


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm calling it the work of a completely inept beaver...


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

I see deadfall like that every time I go to the woods.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*********** Blair Witch pro ... ! GTFOOT ... !!!!!!!!!! Never go back!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sasquatch's chupacabra snare...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Honey Boo Boo


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Just fallen timber, or it could be the start of a Sasquatch shelter like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funniest thing I have ever read on 2cool. Glad someone is as sick as I am. And yes, fallen trees are indisputable evidence of a squatch.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm calling it the work of a completely inept beaver...


Funny Mr. Jim. I actually dated a girl in college who had a completely inept beaver...

TH


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

definitely not a dead fall because the forked tree was placed. There are no roots. This was made but who made it? Indians, teenagers, bigfoot or bigfoot hoaxers?

Try to pull 3 trees together and then tie them up using a branch from one of them. That is very hard to do. That forked tree is heavy I tried to lift it and could barely budge it. 

It is very interesting and I have never seen anything like this in the woods. 

I am not sure what to make of this thing. It would be very hard to make.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't forget, Mother Nature can make things we only dream of.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks pretty squatchy to me. 


-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> definitely not a dead fall because the forked tree was placed. There are no roots. This was made but who made it? Indians, teenagers, bigfoot or bigfoot hoaxers?
> 
> Try to pull 3 trees together and then tie them up using a branch from one of them. That is very hard to do. That forked tree is heavy I tried to lift it and could barely budge it.
> 
> ...


The SAM is full of people that live off the grid. I wouldn't go through there without a pistol. Crazies, Republic of Texas, homeless, etc are in there and carry on like you wouldn't believe. Anyone could have made that.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Looks Squatchy to me !


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *********** Blair Witch pro ... ! GTFOOT ... !!!!!!!!!! Never go back!


Yep. Blair Witch definitely comes to mind.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It was almost certainly related to THIS!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Seen the same thing on a Survivorman show.Probably as fake as the one on this thread.


----------

